

Why your kids should start to learn coding now? - qhoc
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20141125000758-5439992-why-your-kids-should-start-to-learn-coding-now

======
xpto123
I don't think that the future is that everybody should know how to code, but
that coding some specific tasks is made so simple that any trained
professional on a certain domain can do it.

Not sure what that will look, but until then why don't we just let kids be
kids?

An introductory high school class would be enough at ages 13 or 14 for
example.

~~~
qhoc
Obviously I am not suggesting to push kids into coding as the main thing they
should do. But it should be included as a part of their daily playing thing.
If they don't like it, fine, they can be kids and do whatever they want. Just
like if kids don't want to play soccer or tennis or swimming. My idea is to at
least introduce them to coding and let them familiar with the concept.
Programming doesn't have to be writing tons of code. It could be just about
creating logics for the machine (i.e. workflow)

